# IMWS926 journal



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

stats 
age going on 13 this week
sex- male or female: Male
Body weight: 90 pounds
Body Fat %: I dont know, but my mom says barely any
Height: 5 feet exactly

what your diet currently looks like: Regular 2 days eating out, 4 days mainly, Breakfest: Eggs, Bacon, Ham, Milk and Water or Orange juice. Lunch: Ham Sandwhich, Ham burger, Chips, Fried potatos, 2 days regularly Eating out. Dinner: Chicken, (fried sometimes) Ham, Ham burgers, Pork chops, Sometimes we eat out. 
what your training program looks like Monday Abs. Tuesday arms, Wednesday legs, Thursday Abs, Friday Arms, Saturday Legs,

what your main goal(s) are: Mainly to get a 6 pack and good arms, and sqaut 150 pounds


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

you need to train your entire body.

try to clean up your diet and get good nutrition.  read the stickies in the nutrition forum.  you are really missing out on your diet.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok like what should I have in a day?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

read the forum.  it is all in the stickies

clean protien- chicken, meat, buffalo, ostritch, fish, turkey

good carbs- sweetpotatos, oats, whole grain breads, brown rice, apples, berries

fats- natural Peanut butter, EFAs (fish oil and flax seed oil), olive oil, nuts


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 29, 2005)

your split is terrible there.  as p-funk said, you'd probably look better doing just compound lifts with an ab day compared to just doing arms, legs, and abs two times per week per.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

So what do you think I should do like give me a list, I'm ready for a challenge.  Oh and I eat alot of sweet potatos yummy, should I start eating salads?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

yes, lots of salad.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

The truth is I've never had a salad since I was 5  I'll start eating them now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 29, 2005)

I still don't think your getting it nor are you taking p's advise.  Check out the stickies.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm taking P's advice very well infact. I've gained about a inch on biceps this week!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2005)

an inch in one week!???


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> I'm taking P's advice very well infact. I've gained about a inch on biceps this week!


Wow.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've been doing over 700 on every exercise, on every arm a day. Sometimes more...


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 5, 2005)

BTW: I got the girls number yesterday!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2005)

700 what?

congratulations on getting the girls#!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 5, 2005)

My dad told me the exercises.. one was just curling, one was laying down and laying your arms out side to side and curling.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 7, 2005)

Will anyone remind me to do my exercises I keep forgetting!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Will anyone remind me to do my exercises I keep forgetting!




do your exercises mr. poopie pants.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 7, 2005)

keep lifting little buddy. Here's a website with lots of videos, that will give you ideas for different exercises to do,as well pretty decent form.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------

